# What do i need



## PhotoGuy30523 (Jan 24, 2006)

what do i need to develope my on photos


----------



## hammy (Jan 24, 2006)

Go here... 
http://www.darkroomsource.net/faq.shtml#equipment


----------



## Mikeserver (Jan 27, 2006)

You need one more equipment: a trimmer to trim photos or a die cutter to die cut photos.


----------

